# How to deselect rows when using CTRL&Select



## Marcello (Nov 2, 2007)

This may be a very obvious question, but I could not find the answer anywhere.

If I select rows 1, 2, 5, 7, 10, 16 I do this by holding down CTRL and selecting these rows.  Now, if I need to go back and deselect row 5, I cannot do it without starting over.

How do I do this?

(sorry for the simplicity of the question too, but thanks in advance).


----------



## Oaktree (Nov 2, 2007)

Marcello,

Unfortunately, I don't think there is a way to do that... but, depending on how you know which cells to select, you could likely design a formula to incorporate only those cells...


----------



## Tom Urtis (Nov 2, 2007)

Might this link help?

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=252319&start=10


----------

